
MOSH - cjr
http://getmosh.io/
======
mhax
This is actually really well done. Nothing new technically, but presented
really well.

(I thought this was going to be another posing of
[https://mosh.mit.edu/](https://mosh.mit.edu/))

------
markild
I was really confused about what this site had to do with mosh, the mobile
shell[1]. It seems the answer is nothing, if anyone else was wondering.

[1]: [https://mosh.mit.edu/](https://mosh.mit.edu/)

------
tempodox
Another one of those obscure pointless sites with no explanation. Of course
you're free to produce as many of them as you want but putting something like
that on HN is just very bad style. Not everybody is comfortable using a
crystal ball to find out what this diversion is supposed to be. It's just
wasting everybody's time.

------
ahmedjhamid
Really amazing !!

